

Ask HN: I will create a prototype for you - shark123

I have a small team based in India and we are interested in creating prototypes for individuals who will then use these to pitch to VCs. Most interested in working for &#x27;Uber for X&#x27; kind of ideas.<p>PM for details at gen_12345@hushmail.com; skeptical of what may come hence Anon.
======
zubairq
Can you send me a link to something your team has already built. Could be
useful to me.

